# What is the best breed for a starter



## Blepcat133 (3 mo ago)

Anyone can you guys say what is the best breed for a starter, dont forget from what country it is😺


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Someone who wants to start breeding cats should be passionate about a specific breed, motivated by the desire to improve the breed, and have a mentor to assist them.


----------

